# Depluming Mites



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Ok, this isn't life threatening, but it's driving me nuts. Four of my pigeons and one dove (who is housed far from the pigeons) have developed a problem with depluming or "itch" mites. The feathers are being chewed off at the skin line and I find shed pinfeathers with swollen shafts when I clean the loft. From what I've read, meds from the "-ectin" family should work, but Scatt (Moxidectin) hasn't helped at all. To date I have also tried: Permectrin II, diotomaceous earth, Sevin dust (Carbaryl) and finally, reluctantly, Malathion dip. I thought I was home free after using Malathion because the most severely afflicted bird began to grow new feathers, but once again I see chewed off feathers on her back. 

I have also sprayed down the loft repeatedly with a pyrethrin-based spray. I'm reluctant to use anything stronger on the loft itself because I have no place else to put the pigeons when I spray. 

I've no idea where this came from. I have only introduced one new bird this year and quarantined her for four weeks. Her feather condition was and is fine and I dusted her for bugs before I put her in there. 

If anyone else has dealt with this problem successfully I'd love to hear from you. I'm afraid I'm going to have a loft full of naked pigeons if I don't get a handle on it.


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

Maybe give Ivermectin a try? Though it sounds like that may be redundant.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

This guy had the same problem with his chicken flock. Nothing normally used for bugs worked. He finally used Nippon Ant Powder, and it worked. Here's the link.

http://www.poultrychat.com/vb/showthread.php?t=46&page=2


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Thanks for the suggestions. Nippon ant powder seems to be pyrethrin or synthetic version which I've tried; however only in liquid form. Perhaps it's more effective in a powder?? I have not actually tried Ivermectin. Guess that's next on my list.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Another link that talked about how to get rid of different bugs, said to use ivermectin for this. It was the Merck Veterinary Manual.

http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/index.jsp?cfile=htm/bc/204712.htm


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Maybe you know, but just a reminder, when you treat for parasites, you need to repeat it again after 8~14 days, depending of what you treat. Maybe your medicine work, but there is other source of parasites as feral birds, farm birds etc. You need to fight that too.
You can try dusting around with diathomeic earth food grade.
Ivermectin works for me well.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Ok--definitely going to try Ivermectin. My birds aren't exposed to ferals or any wild birds. Everything is covered and we don't let them free-fly. Yes, I know about treating again in 10-14 days. It didn't work with Moxidectin but hope it will work this time.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

ivormec only works on blood sucking parasites not feather eating ones just so you know


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I think Ivermectin will work if the birds bathe in it. You may need to bathe the birds so you know they all get treated.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

*Correction!*


> ivormec only works on blood sucking parasites not feather eating ones just so you know


http://www.federmilben.de/en/control.html

*I. Control of feather mites *
Around 1950 (Reinhardt), feather mites of poultry still have been treated by embrocating with a powder mixture consisting of one part sodium fluoride and 4 parts talcum powder, as well as contact insecticides based on DDT or DDD. Vogel (1969) preferred a dipping bath containing insecticides in order to treat pigeons infested by feather mites. During this process, the body excluding the head has been dipped into this certain liquid for approximately 60 seconds. After this procedure, the pigeons have been kept in a warm room in order to let their feather coat dry completely. Because of dangerous residues, in Germany production and use of DDT have been prohibited in 1972.
According to Hiepe and Ribbeck (1982) it is possible to control feather mites by local treatment, twice within 10 days, using acaricides. Mites are then killed by spraying or applying powder containing insecticides such as pyrethrum, chlorinated hydrocarbons (Lindan, Jacutin) or bromociclen (Alugan), as well as organ phosphorous compounds (Trichlorfon, Dichlorvos). In the following years, no new control measures have been found on the market as the recommendation of pyrethrum insecticides, pyrethroids, carbamates and organ phosphorous compounds by Eckert and others (1992) as well as Ritchie (1994) proof. 

In the nineties, due to good results using Ivermectin (Ivomec®) controlling a large amount of parasites in almost all domestic animals, this substance has been applied on birds in order to control feather mites and bird lice as well. Ivermectin can be used in birds using the so called “spot-on” method. It is a systemic insecticide, being absorbed through skin and spreading within the body via blood and lymphoid liquid. Quinten (1998) prefers this scheme of treatment.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

Charis said:


> I think Ivermectin will work if the birds bathe in it. You may need to bathe the birds so you know they all get treated.


I agree with this , using the sheepdrench ivormec in bath water will work but spot on behind the neck and down the gullet will not clear your birds of feathermites ..my two cents


----------



## arvel (Aug 13, 2009)

Hang a "No Pest Strip" under the perches in each section of your loft and your problem will go away. Best and most economical for feather parasites.


----------



## Yeasmin (Jun 24, 2009)

Is it ok to use anti-lice shampoo to bath pigeons? In here such med are not available. So, how can i prevent lice?


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I spoke to a life-long fancier/master-breeder and he recommended a product called Atroban CE, labeled for use on farm animals including chickens. I managed to obtain some but haven't had time yet to dip them all. I have controlled the mites for now with repeated applications of Sevin dust (carbaryl) on afflicted birds. The trouble is, as I understand it, this doesn't kill the eggs and unless I catch all the mites before they lay more eggs, the eggs hatch and cause more damage. According to my friend, Atroban kills eggs, too. I'll let you all know how it works. It contains Permethrin-3.

Yeasmin, I don't know about using lice shampoo on pigeons. I've wondered that myself. What are the active ingredients? I guess if you can't get a product made for poultry or pigeons, you could follow the directions on the shampoo and use that on them. It would work if you just have a few birds to treat. 

Feather lice are a lot easier to control than depluming mites and you can generally get rid of them using Sevin dust, Permectrin II, or any spray sold in pet stores for cage birds (such sprays contain pyrethrin). Diotomaceous earth works well too, and it's not toxic. I've had no problem controlling feather lice and body lice; it's just these mites that have been stubborn and difficult to eradicate.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Invomectin works, or Scatt. I wouldn't want to use a shampoo for dogs when there are things made for birds. Some things for dogs could be too strong for a bird.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Jay3 said:


> Invomectin works, or Scatt. I wouldn't want to use a shampoo for dogs when there are things made for birds. Some things for dogs could be too strong for a bird.


I was thinking of lice shampoo for humans, which is available in drug stores. No I would not recommend using flea shampoo for dogs.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

But why shampoo when you can get products that are made for them, and so easy to use? It just requires putting a drop or two on their shoulders or on a thigh. Really easy, and doesn't take much. It will last a long time.

The reson I thought you meant dog shampoo is that someone else was talking about doing it with that.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

It sounded as though Yeasmin didn't have access to pigeon products in her country.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Nothing? That must make it really hard. Guess the people shampoo might be better than nothing then.


----------

